# Excel Overdose



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Last weekend I did a rescape and trimming.
I decided to soak the plants in a solution of water and lots of Excel thinking that it will kill off the dust algae on the plants.
I soaked the plants for alittle over 2 hours and replanted them.
A couple of days later all of my Toninas looked like they had been blanched.
I'm a bit worried now because they were growing so well before this Excel treatment.
You guys think they will come back to life?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

dont some plants melt if exposed to excell.....like certain vals


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah a 2 hr dip is a bit much. Excel is a cleaner/sterilizer, so too much in concentration can bleach out your plants. Tonina is a hard plant to grow as is. So such a shock probably killed it or seriously harmed it.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> yeah a 2 hr dip is a bit much. Excel is a cleaner/sterilizer, so too much in concentration can bleach out your plants. Tonina is a hard plant to grow as is. So such a shock probably killed it or seriously harmed it.


I think they are all dead.








What you think, maybe a quick one minute dip next time?
Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i think a 2 or 3 min. dip?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I never heard of dipping in excell. Hmm. I have used it in my tank with Toninas, and they were fine though. 
Sorry to hear if they die, Lane. Keep me posted on that here if ya don't mind. You could always rub the dust off with your fingers, or in a bucket of water. Maybe rub them in a bucket of clean tank water next time...


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I never heard of dipping in excell. Hmm. I have used it in my tank with Toninas, and they were fine though.
> Sorry to hear if they die, Lane. Keep me posted on that here if ya don't mind. You could always rub the dust off with your fingers, or in a bucket of water. Maybe rub them in a bucket of clean tank water next time...


Well Joe, now we all know about "Excell Dipping" and I don't recommend it.









The other stem plants and the rastrata are OK, they are not affected by Excell, well lets hope they are not.
I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes excel can be a problem for some plants. It is also a problem for some red algae too.
But really, excel is expensive. It does not work even nearly as well as true carbon fertilization by pressurized CO2.

Harry


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I am about to introduce a new XP5 filter and a diffuser and also remove all of the plants that I killed with an Excell bath.
Here are a couple of pics of the Excell poisoned Toninas.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I've used excel dip for BBA on some micro swords before. I only used I estimated 20x OD. but only for a few min. and then put them into water to further dissapate the excel.

Also I think you were using it for the wrong type algae. Excel will not feed certain types of algae. But it can only be used aganst as an alternative algaecide for only a couple types of. 
Beard algae(staghorn) or Hair algae.

Dust algae or greenspot will not die off with a dip.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I've used excel dip for BBA on some micro swords before. I only used I estimated 20x OD. but only for a few min. and then put them into water to further dissapate the excel.
> 
> Also I think you were using it for the wrong type algae. Excel will not feed certain types of algae. But it can only be used aganst as an alternative algaecide for only a couple types of.
> Beard algae(staghorn) or Hair algae.
> ...


You are absolutely correct sir.
I like to learn the hard way.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are getting lots of green dust on the plants and glass, that sounds like too much nitrate. Maybe check that out.
Green spot is usually from a lack of phosphate. 
Maybe check that out, and see what the problem might be


----------

